# Who's got the Hottest girlfriends/wives in the NBA??



## 013184

Who has the hottest girlfriends/wives in the NBA???

Tony Parker sure tops that list! with "Desperate Housewive" Eva Longoria! (http://www.bostonnightclubnews.com/images/misc/temp/evalongoriadesperatehousewives.jpg)
(http://www.yanowhatimean.com/archives/Sam/evalongoria.jpg) -OHH MY GODDDDD!!!!

Saw Paul Pierce's girl.. she's a hot Russian blonde residing in California.. here's a link.. http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/8063/party005edited7ge.jpg

Scottie Pippen's girl is hot as well!! http://mcpress.monaco.net/monaco-ar...hives 1998-1999-2000/images/prevs/prev401.jpg

Vanessa Bryant sure is one reason for Kobe's 81 points!! http://www.gazzetta.it/Foto Hermes/2003/10-Ottobre/24/vanessa--310x210.jpg

Dennis Rodman used to have a chick named CARMEN ELECTRA!!! http://homepages.nildram.co.uk/~mym...ns_132-fhm_july_2001_carmen_electra_cover.jpg

You should see Peja Stojakovic's wife!! HOTTTT http://hometown.aol.de/SniperNo1979/part.jpg



if you have more pics of other players' wives and girlfriends... kindly post it for everyone's viewing pleasure!!!! :cheers:


----------



## OneBadLT123

half your links are broke


----------



## kisstherim




----------



## PartisanRanger

kisstherim said:


>


Haha. ****, I don't blame him.


----------



## mauzer

P.Pierce girlfriend isn't atractive at all. Peja's and Kobe's are really hot.


----------



## DemonaL

didnt kobes girl go thru massive surgery to get to the way she looks now, i might be wrong...


----------



## RedsDrunk

Tony's girl is cheatin on him, Kobe's broad cost him a 2mill $ ring and half yer other links don't work.


----------



## futuristxen

kisstherim said:


>


Haha.
She is hot tho.


----------



## Hairy Midget

Eva is by far the hottest.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Kisstherim for president! That was nice find, it clearly showed that basketball players are humans after all :biggrin: On a serious note Petja's girl is hot as hell (nice height, beatiful...).


----------



## Sad Mafioso

Mehmet Okur's.

A Turkish supermodel. Redhead=TEH WIN!

Eva Longoria is so average looking...


----------



## Kyakko

Sad Mafioso said:


> Mehmet Okur's.
> 
> A Turkish supermodel. Redhead=TEH WIN!
> 
> Eva Longoria is so average looking...


i don't care either way, but i know a black female friend (she's actually really hot, herself) that's absolutely ticked off that these famous basketball players are marrying white or hispanic girls. i wonder what you guys think of this.


----------



## Carbo04

kisstherim said:


>



****, I'd be poppin' a boner too.


----------



## Hibachi!

Perhaps it isn't to scale but it appears that little TP isn't all that well endowed...


----------



## futuristxen

Kyakko said:


> i don't care either way, but i know a black female friend (she's actually really hot, herself) that's absolutely ticked off that these famous basketball players are marrying white or hispanic girls. i wonder what you guys think of this.



Well Tony is french, and his skin pigment is closer to Eva's than Beyonce's. And Peja is from eastern europe.

I think it's beautiful though. All the races mixing. Eventually it'll be impossible to be racist.


----------



## SeaNet

futuristxen said:


> Well Tony is french, and his skin pigment is closer to Eva's than Beyonce's. And Peja is from eastern europe.
> 
> I think it's beautiful though. All the races mixing. * Eventually it'll be impossible to be racist.*


If human history is any guide, that's gonna take a long, looooooooonnnnnng time. In fact, I'll bet it takes Extra-Terrestrials showing up on Earth to make us stop finding reasons to hate each other.


----------



## ballistixxx

kisstherim said:


>


 :rotf: 
did the press realy release that on public?


----------



## pac4eva5

eva doesnt impress me...


----------



## 013184

OneBadLT123 said:


> half your links are broke



ok.. will fix it. thanks


----------



## The_Legend_23

scottie pippen's wife
Eva Longoria
Jumana Kidd
Vanessa Bryant 
and ummm Peja's gf is hooooooooooot


----------



## BlakeJesus

Eva is a fox.


----------



## LuckyAC

From those pictures, she looks awful.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Someone post a bigger pic of Peja's Wife, she is drop dead FINE...


----------



## Pnack

Tony Parker has a small weiner.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Lol


----------



## SlamJam

KobeBryant08 said:


> Tony Parker has a small weiner.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Snicka

I wish everyone would realize its not the size that matters, its where you get to put it.


I am jealous.


----------



## Hibachi!

Pejas Wife


----------



## Pnack

Snicka said:


> I wish everyone would realize its not the size that matters, its where you get to put it.
> 
> 
> I am jealous.


but size affects where u are able to put it...


----------



## BBB

kisstherim said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak

>


:drool:


----------



## irishfury

http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marion4dt.jpg
http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=garnett9am.jpg
http://www.ruggedelegantliving.com/a/images/05.SI.Swim.Couples.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v145/boobookitten/stef2.jpg



http://www.shamsports.com/wives.htm


----------



## arenas809

Hairy Midget said:


> Eva is by far the hottest.


Eva Longoria is an average looking latina who looks good after you put some makeup on her and dress her up in a Versace outfit.

It's White America that drools over women like her, Jennifer Lopez, unfortunately it's just pure lack of exposure to different people.

You can find better looking latin women than these "stars" here in Miami doing normal **** like taking a bus or doing grocery shopping.


----------



## 1 Penny

Ronny Seikaly's wife, Elsa Benitez... 

NBA players sure look ten times better with that much money in the bank.


----------



## arenas809

futuristxen said:


> Eventually it'll be impossible to be racist.


LOL.

That will never be impossible.

I'm surprised no one's commented how startled they are that so many of the black players have white girlfriends/wives....


----------



## ssmokinjoe

arenas809 said:


> LOL.
> 
> That will never be impossible.
> 
> I'm surprised no one's commented how startled they are that so many of the black players have white girlfriends/wives....


I'm not surprised. I don't have to look to athletes and celebs because i see it everywhere i go. The only people this should surprise are those living under a rock.


----------



## arenas809

ssmokinjoe said:


> I'm not surprised. I don't have to look to athletes and celebs because i see it everywhere i go. The only people this should surprise are those living under a rock.


I was actually being sarcastic, I guess you missed that.


----------



## bbasok

Basketball players are allways getting the hottest girls


----------



## kisstherim

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Someone post a bigger pic of Peja's Wife


what r u gonna do with that? :devil2:


----------



## Sir Patchwork

bbasok said:


> Basketball players are allways getting the hottest girls


They're top tier athletes with millions of dollars, it's easy to see why. 

Eva Longoria is the hottest in this thread. I must say I'm not that impressed by most of the girls in this thread, you'd think these guys would be doing better for themselves, unless they're actually "in love" with their girls which is a little too "normal" for their status. :biggrin:


----------



## ssmokinjoe

arenas809 said:


> I was actually being sarcastic, I guess you missed that.


No. I put the rolled eyes smiley too. I guess u missed it.


----------



## L

S-Star said:


> Pejas Wife


o god i love u....
      :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Hairy Midget

arenas809 said:


> Eva Longoria is an average looking latina who looks good after you put some makeup on her and dress her up in a Versace outfit.
> 
> It's White America that drools over women like her, Jennifer Lopez, unfortunately it's just pure lack of exposure to different people.
> 
> You can find better looking latin women than these "stars" here in Miami doing normal **** like taking a bus or doing grocery shopping.


I live in Florida, trust me, I know all about latina women. I still think Eva is hot as ****.


----------



## Auggie

ballistixxx said:


> :rotf:
> did the press realy release that on public?


well i doubt they drew the ring


----------



## The_Legend_23

woah at peja's wife


----------



## sipclip

Well I'll tell you who has the nastiest looking wife and that's Iverson. He's got to have women in all the other cities because I'd hate to come home to that ugly bytch.


----------



## Jorbroni

irishfury said:


> http://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=marion4dt.jpg
> http://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=garnett9am.jpg
> http://www.ruggedelegantliving.com/a/images/05.SI.Swim.Couples.jpg
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v145/boobookitten/stef2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shamsports.com/wives.htm


Damn!!!! Richard Jefferson's girl is fine too.
Also you can't forget about Grant Hill's Wife Tamia :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## JT

Hairy Midget said:


> I live in Florida, trust me, I know all about latina women. I still think Eva is hot as ****.


You're in Orlando though. From what I hear Miami is a whole different ballgame. As to the topic, Larsa Pippen is the hottest NBA wife hands down. Anybody who says Eva Longoria probably doesn't get out much...and they probably stroke it to photos of Vida Guerrera as well.


----------



## Banjoriddim

kisstherim said:


> what r u gonna do with that? :devil2:


 :rofl:


----------



## SmithRocSSU

KobeBryant08 said:


> Tony Parker has a small weiner.


LOL! But come on...he's in the water...it might be cold!


----------



## DuMa

Shaq's wife aint bad but i'd hate to be her cooter.


----------



## Hairy Midget

sherako said:


> You're in Orlando though. From what I hear Miami is a whole different ballgame. As to the topic, Larsa Pippen is the hottest NBA wife hands down. Anybody who says Eva Longoria probably doesn't get out much...and they probably stroke it to photos of Vida Guerrera as well.


It's different, but not in a way that's going to make a difference. Orlando still has a buttload of latinos.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!!

PartisanRanger said:


> Haha. ****, I don't blame him.


Finally TP showing the french in him. TP = Tiny Pee Pee


----------



## itsnotagame

im thinking steph, KG, and mo pete are the winners here


----------



## itsnotagame

...ben wallace too. actually, i'd leave her in and bump KG's out


----------



## Unique

kisstherim said:


>



LMAO....Poor guy still in shock that he actually got her :laugh:


----------



## Ruff Draft

Eva Longoria for the win.

or my buddies girlfriend.


----------



## L

XMATTHEWX said:


> Eva Longoria for the win.
> 
> or my buddies girlfriend.


 :laugh:


----------



## seattleballer007

NOW i think Vladimir radmanovic has the hottest girl!!!!!!! Natalija....shes from Serbia too, student @ UCLA, they met when he was playin in Seattle, and they been with eachother for 5 years!!!! 

<a href="http://photobucket.com/" target="_blank"><img src="http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q5/SlatkaMala007/Natalijaaaaa-posinblacktankimini.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------

